# Just bought 3 red bellys



## qwerty (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi i just bought 3 five inch red bellies for my new 15 gallon setup, measuring 24" by 12" by 12". I wanted know what to feed em except from beefheat and goldfish


----------



## CKRAZY (Mar 11, 2004)

uhh.. ithnk that tank is too small..juss my opinion


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Take them back to wherever you got them and ask for your money back.

You need at least 20 gallons per fish. You don't have that TOTAL.

You're going to end up with one fish, and he'll be all banged up too.


----------



## CKRAZY (Mar 11, 2004)

told u







get little ones ryte now..my opinion..get ones around 1"-2"


----------



## qwerty (Mar 17, 2004)

I think they will be allright the guy in the shop said so. If they die it dont matter i'll get some community fishes.


----------



## joepalazzolo (Mar 4, 2004)

ur a cruel evil bastard


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

qwerty said:


> I think they will be allright the guy in the shop said so. If they die it dont matter i'll get some community fishes.


 the guy is WRONG. get a bigger tank. if youre not going to get a bigger tank then take them back to the store and then get the community fish, dont just let them die.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

yeah, your lfs guy must have never seen a piranha to think that they would do fine in that, if i were you i would take them back right away. i think there are hundreds of people on this site that have ps and on every single tank size post, this will always come up, 20g per p, if you dont take any back soon, they might be fine for a day. that is if you divide your tank. you should take it back and make sure you get bills back instead of credit because obviousley your lfs is mentally handicapped to first of all think that 3 5" fish could live in a 15g and have no ammonia or nitrate problems. not even to mention that they would eat eachother and they are expensive. you got ripped off.


----------



## qwerty (Mar 17, 2004)

I dont really care if they die, They're only fishes. I dont really like like them anyway they are not that aggressive. i got them really cheap because the shop was closing down.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

any way, piranhas are so much better than community fish, they dont get diseases nearly as easily, they are just damn beautiful, and they will get big.


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

qwerty said:


> I dont really care if they die, They're only fishes. I dont really like like them anyway they are not that aggressive. i got them really cheap because the shop was closing down.








































ban him :nod:


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

how much were they, and they are not agressive now, sure you could stick your hand in and touch them(not recomended) but in a week, if they are still alive, they would eat your hand. and i dont think you should be allowed to have such a great fish such as a piranha. i think it is better if you stick with a rosy red feeder or a carnival goldfish in your tank.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

golfer931 said:


> qwerty said:
> 
> 
> > I think they will be allright the guy in the shop said so. If they die it dont matter i'll get some community fishes.
> ...


 I agree that those fish need a much bigger tank..

but i do find this very ironic and amusing.. here we are a bunch of people with pirahnas, one of the most notorious fresh water killers, we all have our own reasons for our interest in p's but really when it comes down to it most of us want to see them tear other fish to shreds.. at the same time we want to be humane about the conditions the fish are in.. so its perfectly ok to subject a gold fish or mouse or whatever you happen to feed your P's to a certain death, but god forbid that tank is too small and the p's re stressed... its really kind of contridictory if you think about...

doesnt mean i dont like having P's or that i dont try to keep there living conditions correct...


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

im with you on that golfer


----------



## qwerty (Mar 17, 2004)

I got them for £10 for all 3 of them. I decided to stick with them and see how it goes. I wont loose much if they die just £10


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> so its perfectly ok to subject a gold fish or mouse or whatever you happen to feed your P's to a certain death, but god forbid that tank is too small and the p's re stressed...


 we are buying them as food, not pets. food for the pets that happen to eat live things in the wild, which is what they are comfortable with. do you not eat meat or fish? its the same thing.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

god damnit, you are a selfish little f***er, it is not about money. i have fish that have grown out of my tanks, i dont flush them, or just let them die in the outrageous water conditions. i took them back, and that is what i expect for you to do right now.


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

qwerty said:


> I got them for £10 for all 3 of them. I decided to stick with them and see how it goes. I wont loose much if they die just £10


 if you take them back you wont lose anyting... so do it.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

take them back and get a goldfish and some flake food. that you might be able to care for in that tank. but dont do it, cause with that attitude to your fish, you would just say"lets see how long it can live in hydrochloric acid with me holding it in there with pliers"


----------



## qwerty (Mar 17, 2004)

They are fish for god sake just fish. I dont mean to sound cruel but so what, big deal.


----------



## TRINHSTA (Mar 1, 2004)

Dood chill 
who carez that he likes to waste money
hes just saying dat because he dinks hez crazy that he would kill his Ps


----------



## acehigh (Mar 5, 2004)

Take the fish back! in fact take the tank back as well!


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

man your a fucked up kid . if they die i really hope you go with them


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

yes, take all things that have to do with living things away from yourself. while you are at it, all of you need to do my new poll on piranha discussion, it is labeled"should qwerty be banned from fish. good poll. your answers are needed


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

> If they die it dont matter i'll get some community fishes


I think I speak for the other members of this forum when I say that you are NOT WELCOME HERE!

This website is about people who care about their fish and do what is takes to take care of them.

How can you be so stupid and selfish.

How would you like it if someone stuffed you in a closet? Too small to be comfortable? How do you think it feels to them?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

im with you on that one n0bie


----------



## ymajere (Mar 15, 2004)

you are a stupid f*ck qwerty







methinks we should put YOU in a 15 gallon tank.


----------



## joepalazzolo (Mar 4, 2004)

you are a f*cking idiot..........................................


----------



## qwerty (Mar 17, 2004)

well if you think about it it is cruel to put any fish in a tank. They will be much happier in the wild. Bann me i dont really care. It is so easy to make another account. You can make as many accounts as you want.


----------



## pygoshoal (Mar 2, 2004)

I would not even fool with this punk, he is full of sh*t anyway, he does not even have piranhas, probably bought over fed silver dollars


----------



## acehigh (Mar 5, 2004)

I think he should be put in a 160g tank with a school of rbp. He might have a little bit of respect for them then. Boring! so hes going to move on to community fish???


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

this is a joke or a troll


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

you would stick out on this post like a sore thumb, we would just look for the biggest, no brained, crulest, f*cking looser on the site and there we got you.


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

So if you dont care about them, how come you came to this site?


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

mate it sounds like ur not even fit to take care of a fly never mind fish!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

some one do my poll. to see how strongly you all feel against this looser


----------



## qwerty (Mar 17, 2004)

well if you think about it it is cruel to put any fish in a tank. They will be much happier in the wild. Bann me i dont really care. It is so easy to make another account. You can make as many accounts as you want.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

No you can't, IP ban.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

hey qwerty, read the poll and see what all these long time fish owners and lovers have to say about you.


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

qwerty said:


> well if you think about it it is cruel to put any fish in a tank. They will be much happier in the wild. Bann me i dont really care. It is so easy to make another account. You can make as many accounts as you want.


 dude youre stupid when you get banned they block your ip not just ur name.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Please don't feed the trolls


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

You do understand that Pirahna grow to about 12 inches in length, right? One fish would be half the length of the tank. It's like keeping a great dane in a refrigerator box.









Yeah, they are just fish, but by taking them home youv'e also taken on the responsibility for taking care of them, and that means treating them humanely. If you want to buy fish to kill them, that's fine. Just kill them quickly with swift blow to the head, sever the spinal column with a knife, or feed them to another fish.

Frankly, I have to question your motivations for even wanting to keep fish, if your not interested in keeping them well. Do you kick small children as well?

Take the fish back, buy a bigger tank, or go stick your head in the one you have now!









Sorry, this really is a friendly forum, but the community here doesn't really care for the abuse of their favorite fishes.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

Bluegill said:


> You do understand that Pirahna grow to about 12 inches in length, right? One fish would be half the length of the tank. It's like keeping a great dane in a refrigerator box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> go to hell you looser


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

hey everyone that is reading about this dumbass, report him along with me


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

winkyee said:


> Please don't feed the trolls


 Exactly...

Don't know if he's telling the truth or not. Don't really care...

We can give him advice but ultimately it's up to him if he wants to follow it.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

qwerty said:


> well if you think about it it is cruel to put any fish in a tank. They will be much happier in the wild. Bann me i dont really care. It is so easy to make another account. You can make as many accounts as you want.


first of all lets not bash him for his doings..its his money and his fish..he can do as he wishes with them..if he choose not to do the right thing for them ,well the fish gods will return the favor.

secondly,not a very smart comment qwerty, qaz, a_h_r1, hmd_2die4 .. your wrong on making as many as you like...







..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

On a side-note: disagreeing is fine (we even encourage good discussions), but that's no excuse to use foul language as posted in this thread.

Querty is a fool and an attention seeker, that's for sure, and telling him that he's wrong is fine as well, but respect our board rules. One of them states no foul language, flaming etc., and that also applies to situations like this one: a bad seed member is *never* an excuse to litter PFury with profanity (in fact, people have received warnings for less than you can read here...) - we are for all ages and all kinds of people, and profanity scares people off, instead of attracting new people.

In one word: educate!
If that doesn't work, just ignore it and go on with your business - staff will take care of it... Besides that, we all can do what we want: we live in a free society: if someone chooses to do stupid things, it's his/her choice - all we can do is advice against it: flaming certainly isn't helpful.

I'm done....


----------

